# Fly fishing for crappie?



## wolfman2172 (May 14, 2005)

I'm a big crappie fisherman but I've never used my fly rod to catch them. It would be a blast to tangle with a whole mess of crappie. Would streamer flies do the job or is there something better that would entice them to bite?


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Best streamer pattern for me has been black over white or grey fish fuzz with a little red flash for "gills". Crappie jigs work too.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

try a clouser minnow in white or yellow. check out the pan fish section on FAOL there are lots of patterns for crappy and bulegills and sunfish. Matt


----------



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

i dont really target crappie, but i have caught some on #10 white wooly buggers and prince nymphs


----------



## wolfman2172 (May 14, 2005)

Thanks guys! That'll get me started.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..they love to try and pass the fly through there gills if they cant spit it out fast enough, so use a larger hook with the clousers unless you plan on eating them! They wont do well if you c/r them !


----------



## MadRad (May 8, 2005)

Here is an interesting fly for you to try. It is a minnow made from braided tube silver or gold mylar. 
Use a #8 - 3x thin wire hook that straightens easily. Tie in white maribou for the tail. I use 6 to 8 wraps of wire for weight and bulk the body with cheap needle point thread. You will need to experiment with the weight. Slip the 1/8"? mylar tube over the body and tie the frayed tail off with red thread, whip finish. Start the head with white thread and tie in silver bead chain eyes. I tie in a small piece of red antron under the eyes for the gills. Bulk up and finish the head. If you want to shape the body, try using clear nail polish and form the mylar as it drys to create a deeper body cavity. Sometimes I use pliers to flatten the lead to help with the shape. I paint a black strip down the back with a sharpie pen. The result is a fly fishable small minnow that looks like a Rapala.
BTW - this works for smallies as well as crappie! Tight lines.
Rick


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Wolfman,
If you're looking for a fly you can pick up in any flyshop, my favorite for crappie is a Black Ghost streamer...Black Nose Dace is good also. Mad River Outfitters is a great shop in your area, & they're very helpful.
Mike


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Another great pattern for crappies is the Silver Doctor. I used to catch some really nice ones back home on #6 Muddlers as well.


----------

